# R32 as a 4 door?



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Saw a R32 badged golf with 4 door.
It had the wheels and trim, two exhausts but I thought it was only made as 3 door?

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yep the R32 is avaialble in both '3' and '5' door. As listed in the brochure, the '5' door RRP is about Â£350 extra.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So was it the driver's side or passenger's side that only had the 1 door?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> So was it the driver's side or passenger's side that only had the 1 door?


LOL!! ;D


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Here's mine as proof ;D .............


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

That told me then.

Thanks ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Apparently there is a five door available too, according to VAG literature


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Nope, this one only had two door either side not three and two


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Surprised at that.

Seeing as how the MKIV Anniversary was three door only.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

Newbie123... that is one beautiful car. I didn't realise the R32 came in 5 doors. I love the 3 door Golf, but for me one of the beauties of the Golf is as a fast but practical car. Think I'll keep an eye out for a second hand one. Bit rare though.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm quite sure that VW are releasing a Bora 3.2, so in a way DXN is correct. :


----------

